# Closing for now



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

*Will remake soon - sorry for any inconvenience. *

I have these collectibles to sell:


 Dark Blue letter - 2.7k TBT or best offer (つ)

Just post below / PM me! 


Also, looking for:

 - Ice cream Swirl - 225 TBT
 - Popsicle - 205 TBT

Will accept them as payment / buy them with pure TBT, please ask!


(This is a reused post, ignore old posts)



Spoiler: Pending



None


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 7, 2015)

I know lizardon will buy both cherries


----------



## Witch (Apr 7, 2015)

How much are you looking by feather?


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Witch said:


> How much are you looking by feather?



Going by Lassy's guide, I'd say 2k


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

205 for both cherries?


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> 205 for both cherries?



They're 205 each 

And there is only one left, reserving on for lizardon


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh okay thanks though :3


----------



## Witch (Apr 7, 2015)

I can do 1.5 by feather, if you interested let me know, thanks anyway c:


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

How much for each candy? o:


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> How much for each candy? o:



50 TBT each?


----------



## Campy (Apr 7, 2015)

150tbt for the Cherry?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach Coach Coach Coach


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Campy said:


> 150tbt for the Cherry?



Sorry, both sold


----------



## Campy (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Sorry, both sold


Aww, okay. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

Bumping up and updated!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 31, 2015)

I'll buy the yellow candy, 2 red candies & cake


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> I'll buy the yellow candy, 2 red candies & cake



That'll be 250 TBT! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles


----------



## p e p p e r (May 31, 2015)

Coach said:


> That'll be 250 TBT! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles



sent.  no message please


----------



## Jacklives (May 31, 2015)

Could I get one yellow candy, red candy, and a cake?

Edit: Dang I missed it lol


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> sent.  no message please



Sent! Thanks for buying!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacklives said:


> Could I get one yellow candy, red candy, and a cake?
> 
> Edit: Dang I missed it lol



I still have a few yellow candies (and an extra red one that I forgot about oops), so if you still want one of each that would be 120 TBT


----------



## Jacklives (May 31, 2015)

Yesyesyes that would be awesome! I'll send you the TBT now


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

Jacklives said:


> Yesyesyes that would be awesome! I'll send you the TBT now



Sent! Thanks for buying!

Just yellow candies left now! Everything else went super quickly


----------



## Jacklives (May 31, 2015)

Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## J e s s i c a (May 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can't sell collectables that you have been gifted with (im talking about the yellow candy's under your avatar)


----------



## p e p p e r (May 31, 2015)

I'll buy the last 3 yellow candies (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> I'll buy the last 3 yellow candies (✿◠‿◠)



Sure! Sending now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



J e s s i c a said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't sell collectables that you have been gifted with (im talking about the yellow candy's under your avatar)



Actually, you can send most collectibles! The only ones you can't send after being gifted them are the birthstones, I believe. 

*-------------------------------------*

All gone - Thank you for buying (very quickly!) - Locking


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

Bump with new collectibles fresh from the direct!


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

^^^


----------



## r a t (Jun 21, 2015)

Heyy could I buy a cherry please?


----------



## earthquake (Jun 21, 2015)

i'll take a cherry!


----------



## Keitara (Jun 21, 2015)

Could I get one yellow candy please? ; o ;


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Heyy could I buy a cherry please?





v a n i l l a said:


> i'll take a cherry!





Keitara said:


> Could I get one yellow candy please? ; o ;




Yes to all of you! Just send the TBT and I'll send the collectible


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Can I buy 2 cherrys?


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Can I buy 2 cherrys?



Sure! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Coach said:


> Sure! Send the TBT and I'll send the collectibles



Sent the tbt!


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

Could I get a cherry? Can't use my TBT for download codes anymore so I'm gonna start with collectables again xD

(Btw omg you have an apple your lucky C


----------



## Coach (Jun 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Could I get a cherry? Can't use my TBT for download codes anymore so I'm gonna start with collectables again xD
> 
> (Btw omg you have an apple your lucky C



Sure! Just send the TBT and I'll send the collectible 

(And yeah I know my page froze for like half a minute but it finally loaded and I actually got it!  )


----------



## Coach (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Coach (Jun 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can I get a Yellow Candy for 20 TBT?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

can i get the candy


----------



## Coach (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> can i get the candy



Sure! Send the 40 TBT and I'll send the candy 



jobby47 said:


> Can I get a Yellow Candy for 20 TBT?



Sorry, prices are firm as the candies costed 39 TBT in the shop during 2014 halloween


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

btb sent :^)


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, good luck selling.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

thank you!!


----------



## Coach (Jun 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 24, 2015)

I really want that dark blue letter *-*


----------



## Coach (Jun 24, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I really want that dark blue letter *-*



I could reserve it for you, if you'd like!


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

Date for cherry?


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Date for cherry?



06-20-2015 11:19 PM


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

Would you be OK swapping it for my cherry so I could get the lineup I want? ;-; if you need some, I'll throw in tbt


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Would you be OK swapping it for my cherry so I could get the lineup I want? ;-; if you need some, I'll throw in tbt



Yep, that'd be fine! Just let me know who you want to send first


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

ill send first
ty sooooo much


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> ill send first
> ty sooooo much



Bit of topic butttt are you selling your apple? I have stitches :3.


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> ill send first
> ty sooooo much



Sent it over and received


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Coach said:


> Bump



Stop breaking the rules, no bumping within 2 hours of each over :/.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Stop breaking the rules, no bumping within 2 hours of each over :/.



It was probably a mistake. And you don't put this in his thread. Don't be rude.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It was probably a mistake. And you don't put this in his thread. Don't be rude.



I'm not being rude, your being rude trying to over buy something when the asking price has been met.
Just helping him out :3. With the rules .


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Stop breaking the rules, no bumping within 2 hours of each over :/.



I would avoid these type of comments  unless you are a mod, it's their job...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> I would avoid these type of comments  unless you are a mod, it's their job...


Yeah but you should still help people out on the forum, it's called being kind :3.


----------



## Sona (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah but you should still help people out on the forum, it's called being kind :3.



"Stop breaking the rules, no bumping within 2 hours of each over :/." This isn't kind this is rude. Like what has been said before, you should stop overstepping your boundaries and leave this up to mods. You come across as someone who is harassing people for things that they might not even know. I know you might not be intending to sound 'rude' but, I just thought you should know ;n;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> "Stop breaking the rules, no bumping within 2 hours of each over :/." This isn't kind this is rude. Like what has been said before, you should stop overstepping your boundaries and leave this up to mods. You come across as someone who is harassing people for things that they might not even know. I know you might not be intending to sound 'rude' but, I just thought you should know ;n;


Life is rude, deal with it. *puts badass glasses on*


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Life is rude, deal with it. *puts badass glasses on*



Dude just stop posting on this thread. Coach is trying to sell his collectibles and he doesn't need you clogging it up with stupid comments.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also could I buy the yellow candy? I sent the tbt


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Dude just stop posting on this thread. Coach is trying to sell his collectibles and he doesn't need you clogging it up with stupid comments.



That is like so offensive, *whispers* it's okay comments, he doesn't mean it. It's free bumps how can he not like it? XD.


----------

